# e&m cardiology audit



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Oct 22, 2012)

I need some input on this. mps/tm codes 78452 93016 93018

For amount of data reviewed for the MDM

do you give 1 point in the radiology section and 1 point in the medicine section to equal 2 points?

Thanks


----------



## jewlz0879 (Oct 22, 2012)

I've never thought of doing that. I always just count it as 1 since it's a complete study.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Oct 23, 2012)

jewlz0879 said:


> I've never thought of doing that. I always just count it as 1 since it's a complete study.



so what do ya think?

FYI. I posted this question to Dr Jenson on E&m university and his reply was if one cpt code is located in the medicine section and one inthe radiology section he would say yes. That is what I was thinking too.


----------



## jewlz0879 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm not opposed to it. Seems rational and it makes sense. Heck, I might start doing that as well. E&M University is good stuff. E&M coding is so gray anyway and open to interpretation. And now as I'm thinking about it, they do create separate reports for the stress and nuc portion...

"They" as in my docs...


----------



## purplescarf23 (Oct 23, 2012)

I would give credit for 2 data points with this.  I see this all the time with my cardio providers.

Kelsey, CPC, CEMC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Oct 29, 2012)

purplescarf23 said:


> I would give credit for 2 data points with this.  I see this all the time with my cardio providers.
> 
> Kelsey, CPC, CEMC



Kelsey,
 Great thank you. 

Julie, 
 Sounds good to me.


----------

